# md-Raid mit einer HDD erstellen bzw HDD zu Raid inkl. Daten migrieren



## Diablo82 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich experimentiere gerade mit CentOS und mdRaid.
Gibts ne Möglichkeit mit einer HDD ein Raid zu erstellen, um dies später durch eine Platte zu erweitern****

Bzw kann ich ein bestehendes System zum Raid migrieren, ohne die Daten zu verlieren****

Oder bleibt mir für solche Spielchen nur der Weg über nen HW Controller****


----------



## deepthroat (20. Januar 2012)

Hi.

Ich verstehe deine Frage vermutlich nicht ganz. Aber:

Ja, man kann ein degradiertes Array (aus einer Festplatte) erstellen.

```
mdadm --create mdX --level=M --raid-devices=N /dev/a missing
```
Siehe "man mdadm".

Was meinst du  mit migrieren in deiner zweiten Frage?

Gruß


----------



## Diablo82 (20. Januar 2012)

Bei einigen HW Radicontrollen, kann man ja bestehende Platten in eine Raidplatte wandeln, ohne dass diese neu partitioniert werden müssen und damit die Daten weg sind.
Die Frage ist, ob das mdRaid auch irgendwie kann. Sprich kann ich auf der Platte CentOS einfach installieren und im nachhinein das mdRaid drunterschieben?

Also zur Gesamsituation:
Ich hab nen Raid 1 unter Windows, will das jetzt gern auf CentOS umziehen.
Um mir den Kauf ner 3ten Platte zu erstpaten, würde ich gern eine Platte aus dem WindoofRaid rausnehmen, dort das neue Raid einrichten, die Daten von Windoof rüberziehen und schlußendlich die 2te Windowsplatte zum neuen Raid hinzufügen.

Dazu müßte ich entweder mit einer Platte ein Raid erstellen, um die 2te später ins den Verbund hinzu zufügen.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Januar 2012)

Diablo82 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nen Raid 1 unter Windows, will das jetzt gern auf CentOS umziehen.
> Um mir den Kauf ner 3ten Platte zu erstpaten, würde ich gern eine Platte aus dem WindoofRaid rausnehmen, dort das neue Raid einrichten, die Daten von Windoof rüberziehen und schlußendlich die 2te Windowsplatte zum neuen Raid hinzufügen.
> 
> Dazu müßte ich entweder mit einer Platte ein Raid erstellen, um die 2te später ins den Verbund hinzu zufügen.


Wie ich schon sagte: ja, das geht.

Gruß


----------



## Diablo82 (23. Januar 2012)

Geht das auch auf der GUI im Installer oder nur über mdadm Console?


----------



## deepthroat (23. Januar 2012)

Diablo82 hat gesagt.:


> Geht das auch auf der GUI im Installer oder nur über mdadm Console?


Keine Ahnung, ich kenne den CentOS Installer nicht. Das mußt du mal ausprobieren.

Kurze Suche: http://www.linux-archive.org/centos/415467-install-centos-degraded-raid.html

Gruß


----------

